# Avvio kdm e se voglio tornare alla consolle... [Risolto]

## alkaid

non mi funziona più il monitor, ovvero mi diventa tutto disturbato come se fosse fuori frequenza. Preciso che il monitor è un lcd e che il kernel l'ho configurato io da zero, ho il 2.6.9 .

Poi ho anche un altro problemino   :Embarassed:    il mouse non mi funzia... è un microsoft usb explorer ottico   :Shocked: 

Grazie in anticipo a chi mi aiuta   :Embarassed: Last edited by alkaid on Fri Nov 12, 2004 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

x tornare alla console basta premere 

```
CTRL+ALT+Fx
```

 dove x va da 1 a 6.

----------

## X-Drum

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> non mi funziona più il monitor, ovvero mi diventa tutto disturbato come se fosse fuori frequenza. Preciso che il monitor è un lcd
> 
> [CUT...]
> 
> il mouse non mi funzia... è un microsoft usb explorer ottico  

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

Li trovi tutto, monitor e mouse vanno configurati a dovere...

monitor: frequenze vert e oriz

mouse: protocollo e device

----------

## alkaid

grazie per il link   :Wink: 

stò tentando di configurarlo ma quando avvio X mi si blocca con schemo nero    :Crying or Very sad: 

qualcuno può aiutarmi magari via icq o chat?

il mio problema potrebbe anche essere il kernel o i moduli, ma non so dove mettere la mani...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> stò tentando di configurarlo ma quando avvio X mi si blocca con schemo nero    

 

Fallo partire e posta

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
```

----------

## alkaid

stò postando da un altro pc, perciò devo postare a manina:

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse0"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta la sezione del tuo mouse nel tuo file di configurazione

----------

## alkaid

identifier  "mouse0"

driver "mouse"

option "protocol" "auto"

option "device" "/dev/mouse"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a mettere /dev/psaux

----------

## alkaid

non funzia   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> non funzia  

 

Sempre stesso errore? Se si posta un

```
$ ls /dev/input/
```

----------

## alkaid

dunque, nel frattempo ho provato anche :

option "protocol" "IMPS/2"

option "device" "/dev/input/mouse"

 cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER 

p.s. ogni volta che modifico xorg.conf devo riavviare il pc?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No devi solo riavviare X non stai mica lavorando con l'altro SO  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alkaid

allora, con /dev/psaux

non mi da errori però il mouse è morto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma e' un mouse usb o ps/2?

----------

## alkaid

usb è il microsoft mouse explorer

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti allora /dev/input/mice

----------

## alkaid

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Metti allora /dev/input/mice

 

e protocollo IMPS/2 o auto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> e protocollo IMPS/2 o auto?

 

IMPS/2 va benissimo

----------

## alkaid

non funzia...

----------

## alkaid

potrebbe essere un problema di moduli?  ho provato a dare un lsmod e vedo che ha caricato solo nvidia, forcedeth e agpgart, come faccio a fargli caricare usbcore, hid e compagnia bella?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Fai con modprobe

----------

## alkaid

mi dice che non trova i moduli   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> mi dice che non trova i moduli  

 

Ma li hai compilati i moduli?

----------

## alkaid

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *alkaid wrote:*   mi dice che non trova i moduli   
> 
> Ma li hai compilati i moduli?

 

Intendi dire se ho fatto make modules_install?   SI

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non se li hai messi nel kernel.

----------

## alkaid

mi sa che ho saltato la sezione usb...

nel 2.6.9 ci sono delle voci nuove:

USB HIDBP Keyboard 

USB HIDBP mouse 

li metto come moduli o built in?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come preferisci

----------

## alkaid

beh, io ho caricato hid, usbmouse ecc. ma se faccio modprobe hid o modprobe usbcore ecc mi continua a dire che non trova i moduli   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

sei sicuro che non li hai messi come built-in? Posta un

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HID
```

----------

## alkaid

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

#CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

#CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

----------

## alkaid

risolto, mi mancava il modulo ohci-hcd 

grazie.

----------

